# Mkv gti misfires



## WatchMyDub (Oct 26, 2008)

ive been getting misfires again. i recently got the coil pack recall done about a month and a half ago. my question is if i go back will they replace them again? or will they refuse to change them because of the fact that im chipped and what not.

also what does this mean?
*005699 - Please check DTC Memory of Electric Load Controller 
P1643 - 001 - Upper Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100001
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 119
Mileage: 98848 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 20:20:19*

thanks again for any help. much appreciated.:thumbup:



VCDS Version: Release 10.6.3 (x64)
Data version: 20101206

Sunday,02,January,2011,12:49:48:06683

Chassis Type: 1K0
Scan: 01 02 03 08 09 0F 15 16 17 19 1C 25 42 44 46 52 55 56 65

VIN: WVWFV71K17W160481 Mileage: 100640km/62534miles

00-Steering Angle Sensor -- Status: OK 0000
01-Engine -- Status: Malfunction 0010
02-Auto Trans -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
0F-Digital Radio -- Status: OK 0000
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: Malfunction 0010
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: Malfunction 0010
1C-Position Sensing -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: Cannot be reached 1100
55-Xenon Range -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000
65-Tire Pressure -- Status: Malfunction 0010

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: 06F-907-115-AXX.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 907 115 H HW: 8P0 907 115 B
Component: 2.0l R4/4V TFSI 0030 
Revision: 5BH15--- Serial number: VWZ7Z0G8007826
Coding: 0403010A1C070160
Shop #: WSC 65728 1018 854933
VCID: 2B5EEC50F383

6 Faults Found:
005699 - Please check DTC Memory of Electric Load Controller 
P1643 - 001 - Upper Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100001
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 119
Mileage: 98848 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 20:20:19

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 1828 /min
Load: 9.0 %
Speed: 72.0 km/h
Temperature: 90.0°C
Temperature: -2.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 980.0 mbar
Voltage: 14.478 V

001056 - Catalyst System; Bank 1: Efficiency Below Threshold 
P0420 - 002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - MIL ON
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 11100010
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 98854 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 20:59:06

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 2020 /min
Load: 36.8 %
Speed: 79.0 km/h
Temperature: 93.0°C
Temperature: 16.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 990.0 mbar
Voltage: 14.224 V

000768 - Random/Multiple Cylinder Misfire Detected 
P0300 - 001 - Upper Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100001
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 3
Mileage: 100149 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 07:42:00

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 907 /min
Load: 29.4 %
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Temperature: 3.0°C
Temperature: 4.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 980.0 mbar
Voltage: 14.605 V

000770 - Cylinder 2: Misfire Detected 
P0302 - 001 - Upper Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100001
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 100149 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 07:42:07

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 868 /min
Load: 28.2 %
Speed: 0.0 km/h
 Temperature: 4.0°C
Temperature: 5.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 980.0 mbar
Voltage: 14.859 V

000769 - Cylinder 1: Misfire Detected 
P0301 - 001 - Upper Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100001
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 2
Mileage: 100173 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 08:28:50

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 3715 /min
Load: 94.5 %
Speed: 121.0 km/h
Temperature: 90.0°C
Temperature: -3.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 980.0 mbar
Voltage: 14.605 V

000772 - Cylinder 4: Misfire Detected 
P0304 - 001 - Upper Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100001
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 2
Mileage: 100173 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 08:28:50

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 3715 /min
Load: 94.5 %
Speed: 121.0 km/h
Temperature: 90.0°C
Temperature: -3.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 980.0 mbar
Voltage: 14.605 V

Readiness: 0000 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 02E-300-0xx.lbl
Part No SW: 02E 300 043 Q HW: 02E 927 770 AE
Component: GSG DSG 070 1306 
Revision: 04507000 Serial number: 00000612150007
Coding: 0000020
Shop #: WSC 01279 785 00200
VCID: 224001748449

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 1K0-907-379-MK60-F.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 907 379 AC HW: 1K0 907 379 AC
Component: ESP FRONT MK60 0101 
Revision: 00H11001 
Coding: 0021122
Shop #: WSC 01279 785 00200
VCID: 73EE34306B33

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 1K0-820-047.lbl
Part No: 1K0 820 047 FQ
Component: Climatic PQ35 120 0606 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 78F4031C7255

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 3C0-937-049-23-H.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 937 049 AE HW: 3C0 937 049 AE
Component: Bordnetz-SG H52 2002 
Revision: 00H52000 Serial number: 00000006525869
Coding: A78D8F214004150047140000001400000030770B5C0001
Shop #: WSC 02146 444 58037
VCID: 6CDC2F4C360D

Part No: 1K1 955 119 E
Component: Wischer 161206 020 0501 
Coding: 00038805
Shop #: WSC 02146 

2 Faults Found:
00061 - Footwell Lights 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101100
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 128
Reset counter: 31
Mileage: 98848 km
Time Indication: 0
 Date: 2005.09.13
Time: 31:63:63

Freeze Frame:
OFF 
Voltage: 11.90 V
OFF 
ON 
OFF 
OFF 
OFF 

01332 - Door Control Module; Passenger Side (J387) 
004 - No Signal/Communication
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 254
Reset counter: 246
Mileage: 98848 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2005.09.13
Time: 31:63:63

Freeze Frame:
ON 
Voltage: 11.75 V
ON 
ON 
OFF 
OFF 
OFF 


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 0F: Digital Radio Labels: 8E0-035-593-SIR.lbl
Part No SW: 8E0 035 593 H HW: 8E0 035 593 H
Component: SDAR SIRIUS H06 0080 
Revision: 00000000 Serial number: AUZ4Z7F0024642
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 2E58E544C091

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 1K0-909-605.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 909 605 AB HW: 1K0 909 605 AB
Component: 5L AIRBAG VW8R 034 8000 
Revision: 05034000 Serial number: 003B6D07NKRO 
Coding: 0013644
Shop #: WSC 01269 785 00200
VCID: 6CDC2F4C360D

Part No: 1K0 959 339 G
Component: BF-Gewichtsens. 007 0007

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 1K0-953-549-MY8.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 953 549 AG HW: 1K0 953 549 AG
Component: J0527 036 0070 
Coding: 0012122
Shop #: WSC 01279 785 00200
VCID: 77F600207F4B

Part No: XXXXXXXXXXX 
Component: E0221 002 0010

3 Faults Found:
00895 - Cruise Control Switch (E45) 
014 - Defective - Intermittent
01749 - Switch for Tiptronic in Steering Wheel (E439); Down 
008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
01748 - Switch for Tiptronic in Steering Wheel (E438); Up 
008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 1K0-920-xxx-17.lbl
Part No SW: 1K6 920 973 A HW: 1K6 920 973 A
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT VDD 1610 
Revision: V0003000 Serial number: VWZ7Z0G8007826
Coding: 0001207
Shop #: WSC 01287 785 00200
VCID: 3162FE38D1AF

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 1K0-907-530.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 907 530 K HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: J533__Gateway H04 0020 
Revision: H04 02 Serial number: 231206F2000862
Coding: 7F8F03600F000000
Shop #: WSC 01279 785 00200
VCID: 2F66F840C79B

1 Fault Found:
01332 - Door Control Module; Passenger Side (J387) 
004 - No Signal/Communication
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
 Reset counter: 156
Mileage: 98848 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 19:58:44


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 1C: Position Sensing Labels: 1Kx-919-xxx-1C.lbl
Part No SW: 1K6 919 879 HW: 1K6 919 879 
Component: Kompass 001 0003 
Revision: 00001000 Serial number: 1225223T1RV203
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: FDFA9208DD77

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer Labels: 1K0-920-xxx-25.lbl
Part No SW: 1K6 920 973 A HW: 1K6 920 973 A
Component: IMMO VDD 1610 
Revision: V0003000 Serial number: VWZ7Z0G8007826
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 3162FE38D1AF

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 1K0-959-701-MIN3.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 701 M HW: 1K0 959 701 M
Component: Tuer-SG 005 0983 
Coding: 0001077
Shop #: WSC 01279 785 00200
VCID: 3874C31C32D5

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x.lbl
Part No: 1K1 909 144 L
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl.074 H07 1806 
Shop #: WSC 00000 028 00001
VCID: 346CF72C2EBD

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 1K0-959-433-MAX.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 959 433 CT HW: 1K0 959 433 CT
Component: KSG PQ35 RDK 052 0218 
Revision: 00052000 Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 1B9006885103003F0900058FB0080A04889C00
Shop #: WSC 01287 785 00200
VCID: 840CE7ECBE9D

Component: Sounder n.mounted 

Component: NGS n.mounted 

Component: IRUE n.mounted 

1 Fault Found:
01332 - Door Control Module; Passenger Side (J387) 
004 - No Signal/Communication
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100100
Fault Priority: 4
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 94
Mileage: 97634 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 04:34:23


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass.
Cannot be reached

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 55: Xenon Range Labels: 1T0-907-357.lbl
Part No: 1T0 907 357 
Component: Dynamische LWR 0003 
Coding: 0000003
Shop #: WSC 01279 785 00200
VCID: F4ECB72CEE3D

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio Labels: 1K0-035-1xx-56.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 035 180 G HW: 1K0 035 180 G
Component: Radio PM6 017 0023 
Revision: 00017000 Serial number: VWZ5Z7F2122222
Coding: 0040401
Shop #: WSC 01279 785 00200
VCID: 244C076C9E5D

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 65: Tire Pressure Labels: 3C0-959-433-65.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 433 CT HW: 1K0 959 433 CT
Component: RDK 0440 
Revision: 00052000 Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 0100101
Shop #: WSC 01279 785 00200
VCID: 840CE7ECBE9D

1 Fault Found:
01521 - Sensor for Tire Pressure 
004 - No Signal/Communication
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01110100
Fault Priority: 4
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 173
Mileage: 99141 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 04:50:38


----------



## animaniac (May 26, 2005)

18051/P1643/005699 - Please check DTC Memory of Electric Load Controller 
Possible Causes 
Fault Code stored in Central Electronic Control Module (J519/#09) 
Possible Solutions 
Check Central Electronic Control Module (J519/#09) for Fault Codes 
Special Notes 
This Fault Code is only a Note referring to relevant Fault Codes stored in another Control Module. 
When found in 2.0l TFSI (AXX/BPY/BWA etc.), check Steering Wheel Electronics for Cruise Control related Fault Codes and general Cruise Control Functionality. See TPI 2017317 for Details. 

You have alot of fault codes, which need clearing and see if they come back, if they do clean the electrical contact conections on the relivant components first, before replacing them. 

Most of the time it's bad conections the diagnostics are sensitive to them and throw fault codes, despite the component in question working. 

As for the coils check there fitted properly, also worth checking are the screw tip connections on top of the spark plugs which the coils press on, theses seem to unscrew and cause misfiring. 

Some sparkplugs they are dot punched on at the factory, yet some are just screwed on and come loose. 

Having a different map isnt relivant to the cause of the misfiring, no dealer should refuse to replace coils because of a different engine management program, if they do they have to prove it's caused or causing the coils to fail. 

That it can't do, what is causing the coils to fail is BAD MANUFACTURING BY BERU! 

On saying that my 1999 year made coils work pefect and i've only had 1 coil crack, although i think i may have cracking in another but they are 11 years old. 

I think the problem is the built in ignition modules on the newer coils, where as my agu it's mounted on the air box.


----------



## WatchMyDub (Oct 26, 2008)

thanks for the help man, i do have a ton of codes. the only one im really worried about is the missfires and cat converter code. i dont understand why if my eurosport downpipe has a high flow cat on. and i have to pass emissions by april to renew my registration. i will be taking it to the dealer tomorrow. i also did order a new set of ngk spark plugs, as well as a new fuel filter just to be safe since my car has 65k miles and i have yet to replace it.


----------



## WatchMyDub (Oct 26, 2008)

These fools are charging me 125$??? 
I was here about 1.5 months ago for the same reason. The service rep said that their 10,000$ scanning machine was not receiving any missfire codes and told me not to worry about it. Still skeptical but I was like ok. But I wasn't charged 125$ then. I've been out of warrantee for 5k+ miles and have never been charged so why am I getting charged today???! I've been misled and was disrespected by the service rep.


----------



## WatchMyDub (Oct 26, 2008)

Does the cat converter effisioncy below threshold mean it's the cat, the tune, the 02, or I it leaking?


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

Have you reinstalled the Original Catalyst or is this aftermarket unit still installed? If the aftermarket system is still installed I would consider that fault normal and focus on the misfires. 

Have you checked to see if the breather valve on the valve cover is faulty? The TSB / Recall is mentioned in all of these entries with a quick oil cap removal test: 

http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/Special:Search?search=oil+cap 

Do you have any updates to the suggestions animaniac made previously? Did replacing the plugs and re-seating the coils resolve the misfires?


----------



## WatchMyDub (Oct 26, 2008)

The downpipe has an aftermarket cat converter. I was just wondering why it came 
On all of a sudden. As far as the misfires, I pulled the plugs and to my amazement all 4 were toast. I ended up replacing them all today. So far it feels smoother. When I go WOT it doesnt buck wild and stutter like before. The MIL is still on due to the cat code as well as the passenger side electronics control module fault. I will be replacing the fuel filter as well as doing a fuel system flush to clean out my injectors and report back with the results. Thanks for all the advice guys. I really appreciate it.


----------



## WatchMyDub (Oct 26, 2008)

Have you checked to see if the breather valve on the valve cover is faulty? The TSB / Recall is mentioned in all of these entries with a quick oil cap removal test: 

http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/Special:Search?search=oil+cap 

Does this still apply if I have the Eurojet PCV fix? What should I look for? 

Thanks again for any help


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

The aftermarket converter may have been plugging along okay, until the raw fuel was introduced from the misfires. That will kill a higher quality OE converter pretty quickly. I would hold off on replacing the converter until you are sure all other issues are okay. 

The early 2.0T service interval on the plugs is every 60K, which was drastically increased from the standard 40K interval VW has used for quite a while. 




WatchMyDub said:


> > Have you checked to see if the breather valve on the valve cover is faulty? The TSB / Recall is mentioned in all of these entries with a quick oil cap removal test:
> >
> > http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/Special:Search?search=oil+cap
> 
> ...


 Yes, if the "Eurojet PCV fix" did not involve removing the factory breather valve and replacing it with the newest OE unit, the aftermarket breather system could mask the failed component and still result in misfires and A/F problems. 

If this is the silicone hose apparatus with inline check valve, I can say I've had nasty experiences with those on 2 occasions. 

From my Wiki notes: 
_If the breather valve is faulty, full engine vacuum is typically found when removing the oil cap at idle. _ 

Normally I'd say pull the oil cap off at idle and see if it's sucked on. In this case I'd remove that stuff, restoring it to stock, and then pull the cap at idle to actually test the system.


----------



## WatchMyDub (Oct 26, 2008)

I pulled the oil cap off and it seems to go from -21hg at idle to -18/-19ish hg. And once I put the cap back on it goes back to a steady idle of -21hg. I was just at the dealer a day ago due to the misfires and they told me my vehicle vin was not involved in any TSB's or recalls. As far as the cat goes, I contacted my local Giac dealer and was told that I Would need a 02 spacer in order for me to to resolve my cat code. Should receive my spacer by approx friday or saturday via USPS priority. I will install and report back with updates. 

On a side note I did pull off my eurojet PCV fix and tested it by blowing through It and it still is in working condition. No gunk of any sort was in the tubing like I got from my stock PCV.


----------



## WatchMyDub (Oct 26, 2008)

I replaced all plugs and packs, installed the 02 sensor spacer. 
So far no cat codes, and no misfires. The thing is I'm still getting boost fluctuation. When in 4th gear at around 4k rpm I give it a thump on the pedal and I shoot to 21psi then it goes crazy and boost bounces around until it settles at redline. I've heard to give MAF a good cleaning with certified MAF cleaner. Any input would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## animaniac (May 26, 2005)

Carb cleaner works on maf's, you need to clean the map sensor and the N75 valve. 

Map sensor is found in the top of the intercooler, and the N75 will be in the turbo intake pipe. 

All 3 when dirty will cause boost fluctuations.


----------



## WatchMyDub (Oct 26, 2008)

Thanks bro. You have been extremely helpful. I really 
Appreciate it. Will be cleaning the MAF's tomorrow.


----------

